# Sup...



## Ookami (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey guys..
My name is Mario and I am 26yrs old. From Croatia, Europe.
Not training at the moment, but have some plans on going back.. for like last 4yrs 
Medium built, agile, fast and flexible. I trained Ninjutsu during high school for 4 years. Made it to 8. Kyu or 7th.. Not that sure now. Did not train anything else and Ninjutsu was my first serious martial art. Loved every aspect of it. The philosophy, technicality, training and many more. 
Also love cars, knives, weapons, what else... Oh yeah.. Games. No consoles, only PC. Currently playing Civilization IV.

Reason I joined was to get some additional info on, basically, random stuff about training and different arts. Of course if someone else trained Ninjutsu to get some hints&tips for all kinds of stuff.

I guess that's it and hope to have a good relation with you guys. If there is anything you wanna know the best way is - to ask


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk. There is a sub-forum devoted to Ninjutsu and some very highly trained practitioners here.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome to MT Ookami, happy posting 

I am a bit of a PC game addict too, thankfully I`ve managed to stay away from the latest Wow expansion


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome along


----------



## Shai Hulud (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome to MT!

Ninjutsu is a very interesting art. I used to have a fantasy about taking classes while juggling it with Parkour/Freerunning classes. lol

Cheers,
Ally


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome to Martial Talk! I hope you find your way back to training soon. We've got plenty of knowledgeable people here if you have questions.


----------



## K-man (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Ookami (Dec 23, 2014)

thx guys and girl(s)..
Will do 
gonna go lurk some more hehe

EDIT: oh yeah.. I forgot to mention... when trained I was training under Dean Rostohar. No motives here, just wanted to mention cause maybe some of you worked/trained with him.


----------



## Buka (Dec 23, 2014)

Welcome aboard, bro. Hope you get back to training soon.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ookami said:


> thx guys and girl(s)..
> Will do
> gonna go lurk some more hehe
> 
> EDIT: oh yeah.. I forgot to mention... when trained I was training under Dean Rostohar. No motives here, just wanted to mention cause maybe some of you worked/trained with him.



No, but may I suggest the 1st of January. 15 is a good number


----------



## donald1 (Dec 23, 2014)

do consider it, it is much fun to train 
welcome aboard!


----------



## Tames D (Dec 23, 2014)

Welcome Mario.


----------

